# Moroccan Chicken as per a friend & report/review (merged)



## LEFSElover (Dec 3, 2007)

Just received this from my friend in Austin Tx.  She loves to cook as much as I do and to me, this looks like something I would adore.  Haven't tried it yet, but will.
Moroccan Chicken

1 T cumin
2 t ground coriander
1 t chili powder
1 t salt
1/4 t pepper
1 lb. boneless/skinless chicken pieces, cut into bite sized chunks
1/4 c olive oil, divided
4 cloves garlic, thin sliced
1/4 c lemon juice
Zest from 2 lemons
(2) 16 oz. cans garbanzo beans, rinsed and drained
3 scallions, thin sliced
1 bell pepper, diced
handful fresh parsley
Combine the first 4 ingredients in a plastic bag. Add chicken and shake. Heat 1 T olive oil in a pan. Add garlic and sauté until golden brown, and then transfer to a small bowl. Add chicken to the pan and sauté until cooked about 5 to 6 minutes, then transfer to a large bowl. In the small bowl with the garlic, add lemon peel, lemon juice, salt, and pepper. Drizzle in 3 T olive oil in a thin stream whisking to combine. Add beans, scallions and bell pepper to the chicken. Stir in lemon dressing and mix in parsley. Put in pitas and top with plain yogurt or sour cream.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 4, 2007)

Finally had the chance to read your recipe and it sounds great. Will be giving this a try very soon..Cut and pasted...Thanks to you and your friend..
kadesma


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 4, 2007)

Just pm'd you Kades......................
Making this today, gotta go to store for a couple-a items, but then it'll be what's for dinner.  I'm not doing the pita part of it for us tonight, cause I don't want a sandwich type dinner, it's too cold.  Already made the mashed pots as I had sour cream and butter that I had to use soon, so that's done.  Also, made creamed baby tiny peas too, guess I must be in a cream mood, ya think?
hope it turns out cause you know what? if it doesn't I'm reporting that back here tomorrow.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 4, 2007)

*Moroccan Chicken report/review*

Dinner's over.
It was simply delicious.
I did not do the pita version, but put it on top of sour cream/butter mashed potatoes.  I know it's not a usual thing to do, but it's what I made so it's what we had.  The lemon really popped and the cumin and coriander plus the olive oil, a wonderful combination.
I would have to suggest anyone that this sounds good to, keep it in your back pocket as the man's already asked me for it tomorrow for his work lunch.

Two thumbs up, waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay up!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 4, 2007)

Sounds like a plan.  Thanks for the   report.  Seems like it was a winner  for  all.


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 5, 2007)

How did the chili powder affect it?

The reason I ask, is that to my palate, chili powder / cumin / coriander powders result in a Mexican flavor.  I know that cumin and coriander are a North African thing as well.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 5, 2007)

Link to recipe, please?


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 5, 2007)

Could the lemon juice and zest be left out, I'm allergic. but, would still like to try this. any alts?


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 5, 2007)

humm, allanOK, I'm not sure how to answer that.
all I know if, I used the recipe as stated per the ingreds.
it's only the 1 teaspoon chili powder and with all the other flavors, it didn't dominate at all.
it didn't taste of Mexican faire to me at all, very much what I would refer to as Moroccan. 

*SIDEBAR:* On a recent trip to Canada [in one of their markets] I bought all kinds of spices at great prices because they were ones I don't hear of around here. So lots of Indian/Moroccan/African kinds of things and brougth them home. Yesterdays meal was easy because I had all the spices. All brand new too so I know they were fresh. The chili powder is fresh and I did use the amount as per recipe.

The lemon sauce was pungent and powerful [just delightful] but not overly in my opinion and the expensive olive oil I used really added a fresh fruity flavor to it.

Again, we didn't do the pita pocket version. It along with it's lemon sauce, went directly over really good flavored mashed potatoes and the small dollop of plain yogurt went atop of everything.

I am not into recommending anything with much gusto but this dinner/meal is so good, so flavorful and so worthwhile that anyone who doesn't make it is missing out. Oh, and I did bigger pieces of the cut up chicken, one inch pieces seemed too *small to me but maybe if it's for the pita pocket thing, *smaller would be better.



GrillingFool said:


> Link to recipe, please?


 
it's the one above this one here............
just click on this


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 5, 2007)

the lemon is prominent in flavor here.
I am sure something else could be used, maybe I'd try using orange unless that's a no no too


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 5, 2007)

LEFSElover said:


> the lemon is prominent in flavor here.
> I am sure something else could be used, maybe I'd try using orange unless that's a no no too


 
 oranges are a no no for me, too. 

but, that's ok, I can still make it for the fam.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2007)

Mac-n-Cheese! said:


> oranges are a no no for me, too.
> 
> but, that's ok, I can still make it for the fam.



I hope you take some out for you before you add the citrus!!!!  I guess citrus is the issue i.e., lime is out too?  

I'd be tempted to toss in a little fresh chopped cilantro - cilantro has a bright flavor that might sub nicely here.


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 5, 2007)

I sure could save some out for myself.

And, Yep citrus fruits and I don't get along well. 
it's a bit of a bummer because so many recipes call for the addition of citrus.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 5, 2007)

Lemon is a very prominent flavor in some Moroccan and other Mediterranean and Middle-Eastern dishes ... if you can't use lemons there are some options without sacrificing too much of the flavor ... lemon grass, lemon verbena or lemon balm.


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 6, 2007)

I've never tried any of the 3. but, I'm pretty sure they all have some citral properties that may not agree with my system.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry, Mac - didn't realize it was the citral that you were allergic/sensitive to. Yep - they all contain citral.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 7, 2007)

Mac-n-Cheese! said:


> oranges are a no no for me, too.
> 
> I just tried to come up with substitues but can't really think of any because it is a Moroccan flavor and anything I thought of isn't Moroccan.  ie. basil, rosemary.  maybe sundried tomatoes in the vinegarette or a tapanade of some sort maybe using black olives or a mixture of mixed gourmet olives from the deli section, sorry I can't be of more help.
> 
> I know you must get frustrated sometimes being allergic. My girlfriend is allergic to cinnamon and so many things contain cinnamon.


----------

